# BMW M3 Getting All Foamed Up



## Bimmergirl03 (May 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6912G89MgI&feature=youtu.be

I know this is a product video but a true BMW lover can't help but enjoy how awesome this M3 looks! I think it's such a great color for BMW...


----------



## Jewel02 (Dec 30, 2016)

That soap for the BMW in a pretty color is making me want a drink! lol


----------

